# the upgrade is done and is worth it



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

That's great!
I will have to drop in and see it some time


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Are you going to the burnout comps on the 1/10/16 i am entering it


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

evnz said:


> Are you going to the burnout comps on the 1/10/16 i am entering it


What is that about?


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Getting the back wheels smoking to win money there's3 classes v8,6cyl and 4cyl they may need a new class for me


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

evnz said:


> Getting the back wheels smoking to win money there's3 classes v8,6cyl and 4cyl they may need a new class for me


Where and when - I can't find it on the net - not looking in the right places!


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Riverside speedway next to teratonga


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

not bad took a bit to get it to stop pushing the front wheels across the pad and first go was no great i will do better next year


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you coming to our drags in February? - If i haven't broken it the Device will be there


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

You will need to remind me closer to the day but yes


----------

